# CubeCast Poll: Do you wipe sitting or standing?



## krnballerzzz (Sep 26, 2010)

This is from Episode 7 around 27:30 into the episode. 

Let the voting begin!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2010)

lolpoll


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 26, 2010)

Standing of course. Other wise I would have to reach down into the bowl and could accidently touch my own ****.


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

Ergh... I hoped this didn't mean what I thought it did, but it does mean what I thought it did...


----------



## Edward (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't even see how it's possible to wipe sitting. I'll have to look into this, but for now, standing.


----------



## Johan444 (Sep 26, 2010)

Sitting, with the weight on my left leg, arm behind my back.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2010)

Standing FTW!

This is SO going to be the next speedcubin thread.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 26, 2010)

You do not need to know this information.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 26, 2010)

Standing is clearly superior, that way you can take a look at the beautiful thing you just created.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 26, 2010)

Doing jumping jacks.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Sep 26, 2010)

I sit. I raise up my left cheek a bit and lean to the front right to make more room for maximal wiping efficiency, but it's definitely sitting. Doing so any other way is barbaric.

Incidentally, I had this discussion with xxxx and yyyy* at US Nationals. On the way to dinner one night, we decided to ask the waiter/waitress whether he/she stood or sat, and decided that if it was a waitress, I would ask, and if it was a waiter, yyyy would ask (so as not to seem like we were coming on to them in some incredibly creepy way). It was a waiter-- yyyy asked. The waiter sat. I rest my case.

*identities hidden to protect the innocent


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 26, 2010)

I lean to my left, by raising my right knee about a foot higher than the other.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I lean to my left, by raising my right knee about a foot higher than the other.


 
But that's got to be so uncomfortable...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 26, 2010)

I never even thought about this until now.


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

I can't believe this is really a thread =/


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 26, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> But that's got to be so uncomfortable...


 
Not at all.

I don't see how it would be comfortable standing. At all.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 26, 2010)

Used to do it standing... then I discovered how incredibly efficient sitting is. Never standing again.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, this thread is really stupid right now. I'll come back if something interesting happens.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 26, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yeah, this thread is really stupid right now. I'll come back if something interesting happens.


 
It was never intended to be smart :0, just silly.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> It was never intended to be smart :0, just silly.


 
No, I mean nothing interesting has happened. I don't mind silly threads.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 26, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> No, I mean nothing interesting has happened. I don't mind silly threads.


 Fine, let's add interesting:


Did I mention *what* I wipe with?


----------



## Edward (Sep 26, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yeah, this thread is really stupid right now. I'll come back if something interesting happens.


 
Stop trying to bring things down.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 26, 2010)

Sort of half standing i guess, i can't see how you could do it standing straight up.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 27, 2010)

For now standing. I'll have to try this out later...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 27, 2010)

Edward said:


> Stop trying to bring things down.


 


theanonymouscuber said:


> Yeah, this thread is really *uninteresting* right now. *We'll see what happens from here*.


 
This is more so what I meant.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 27, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> This is SO going to be the next speedcubin thread.


 
speedwipin !!!

We're already talking about methods and their advantages :fp


----------



## Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> This is more so what I meant.


It still looks like you're trying to bring it down. Don't like it, don't post in it mayne


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 27, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> speedwipin !!!
> 
> We're already talking about methods and their advantages :fp


 
What about you Stefan? Sitting or standing?


----------



## maggot (Sep 27, 2010)

for most of the people, regardless of sit or stand (most of the sitters who gave their description) would be cane'd in singapore. YOU DO NOT WIPE YOUR @$$ with the hand you shake with! many country (as well as my belief) regard one hand as 'doing the dirty work' and is extremely impolite to use to shake hands with, to hold your eating utensil with, to wipe your face with, many many things. many of you ( the sitters who say they lean to the left) probably wiping with right hand and are right handed.

you all are disgusting. 

ftr, i sit, but only because i am used to hole in the ground in which i got used to squatting. and then further progression to what i use today, it is customary to stay in a similar fashion.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 27, 2010)

hmm.

do you sitters look at the paper after wiping and before throwing in the toilet?

if not HOW DO YOU KNOW WHEN YOU'RE DONE!?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> hmm.
> 
> do you sitters look at the paper after wiping and before throwing in the toilet?


 of course.


----------



## Joker (Sep 27, 2010)

@Kirjava 
Yea


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 27, 2010)

It must be harder to be nonchalant about looking at your poop that way, since while standing you can sneak a look as you throw it in the toilet.

Not that anyone would be watching...


----------



## Joker (Sep 27, 2010)

Then it wouldn't matter...
And a debate on this is lol


----------



## BigSams (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't wipe.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 27, 2010)

BigSams said:


> I don't wipe.



 How can you live with yourself?


----------



## Truncator (Sep 27, 2010)

Sitting, of course.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 27, 2010)

Who the **** sits while they wipe?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> hmm.
> 
> do you sitters look at the paper after wiping and before throwing in the toilet?
> 
> if not HOW DO YOU KNOW WHEN YOU'RE DONE!?



HAHAHAHA omg that killed me!

Maybe they feel it?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 27, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Who the **** sits while they wipe?


 
Apparently, quite a few people.



PhillipEspinoza said:


> HAHAHAHA omg that killed me!
> 
> Maybe they feel it?



Nah, they just wipe the rest on their pants.


----------



## Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

Skid marks :d


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 27, 2010)

what if you slip while standing? Then the **** is all over the floor!!!


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 27, 2010)

Who's up for FWC?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 27, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> what if you slip while standing? Then the **** is all over the floor!!!


 
I LOL'd so hard I cried.



PhillipEspinoza said:


> Who's up for FWC?



Pssssh, way ahead of you. My record is 1.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 27, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Pssssh, way ahead of you. My record is 1.



On video or gtfo.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 27, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> On video or gtfo.


 
Sorry, site rules.


----------



## Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> what if you slip while standing? Then the **** is all over the floor!!!


 
Well ya see that's why you completely finish before you stand up to wipe. And you're not really moving much while you wipe to be able to slip


----------



## VP7 (Sep 27, 2010)

Depends on how much is still stuck.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 27, 2010)

I lean to one side while sitting. Not that it matters.


----------



## teller (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm really surprised...I didn't know there were other methods. Seriously.

At least there seems to be a consensus that one-handed is the way to go...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 27, 2010)

teller said:


> I'm really surprised...I didn't know there were other methods. Seriously.
> 
> At least there seems to be a consensus that one-handed is the way to go...


 
Woah, you guys use your hands?


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 27, 2010)

teller said:


> At least there seems to be a consensus that one-handed is the way to go...


 
I would think 2H would be both awkward and painful.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 27, 2010)

OHBLDFWC

Foot solve anyone, lol.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 27, 2010)

Woah, you guys wipe?
Medieval fools.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 27, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Standing FTW!
> 
> This is SO going to be the next speedcubin thread.



omg let's turn this into a meme!!!



deathbypapercutz said:


> I sit. I raise up my left cheek a bit and lean to the front right to make more room for maximal wiping efficiency, but it's definitely sitting. Doing so any other way is barbaric.
> 
> Incidentally, I had this discussion with xxxx and yyyy* at US Nationals. On the way to dinner one night, we decided to ask the waiter/waitress whether he/she stood or sat, and decided that if it was a waitress, I would ask, and if it was a waiter, yyyy would ask (so as not to seem like we were coming on to them in some incredibly creepy way). It was a waiter-- yyyy asked. The waiter sat. I rest my case.
> 
> *identities hidden to protect the innocent


 
I'm kind of amazed...you brought this up with me and Andy and Amy and Diana like two hours before you posted this. I guess wiping's just really on your mind today.



theanonymouscuber said:


> Yeah, this thread is really stupid right now. I'll come back if something interesting happens.


 
Ah, but how will you know to come back without checking the thread?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Sep 27, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I'm kind of amazed...you brought this up with me and Andy and Amy and Diana like two hours before you posted this. I guess wiping's just really on your mind today.



I hadn't even seen this thread at the time... I guess it really really was on my mind today.


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 27, 2010)

Never thought this was so divided....


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 27, 2010)

standing feels so weird... 

sitting is better just lean forward and don't worry about the **** touching your hand


----------



## Joker (Sep 27, 2010)

50% say standing, the other 50% says sitting as of right nao.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 27, 2010)

This thread makes me laugh.

I used to stand, but I switched to sitting a few years ago. haha


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 27, 2010)

Sitting: 39 Standing: 36 Yeaaaaah boy, sitting people ftw.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 27, 2010)

I never would have thought this poll would be so close! Half of you guys are so weird, and by half I mean the lot of you who stand.


----------



## jfly (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you for making this thread, Andrew.



deathbypapercutz said:


> waitress, I would ask, and if it was a waiter, yyyy would ask (so as not to seem like we were coming on to them in some incredibly creepy way). It was a waiter-- yyyy asked. The waiter sat. I rest my case.


 
Dude, that family hardly counts. Do you remember what his wife does?!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 27, 2010)

jfly please tell us what his wife does!!!

I definitely wipe sitting down, it's quite a bit more efficient. I always look at my prize too before I defile it with TP! I usually lean forward a bit so I can get a better angle haha. I always check the TP too to make sure it's all gone.

FWC: 1 wipe? Negative. I never wipe just once, as a precaution. I've had a one wiper turn into a 3 or 4 wiper, I'm glad I double checked!


----------



## goatseforever (Sep 27, 2010)

I guarantee if I made this thread the mods would have me banned faster than Erik could solve a 2x2. In any case, since I like to take my number twos in the shower then stomp it down the drain, I guess that would be standing?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 27, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> I guarantee if I made this thread the mods would have me banned faster than Erik could solve a 2x2.


 
bawwwwwww


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 27, 2010)

So I talked about this with a few people today... They all seemed to sit. :confused:


----------



## Owen (Sep 27, 2010)

Why would you sit?


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Sep 27, 2010)

Edward said:


> I don't even see how it's possible to wipe sitting. I'll have to look into this, but for now, standing.


 
I know! Like how do you fit your hand down there? Like seriously!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 27, 2010)

OK. So if you stand then you get the remnants of the dookey all over both cheeks because they go together. Then instead of just wiping one spot, you have to clean both your butt cheeks. That's why you should remain seated and just get in there.

I used to stand, but now I sit. It's more time efficient and I don't get crap on my hand less often. Just saying.


----------



## Joker (Sep 27, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> So I talked about this with a few people today... They all seemed to sit. :confused:


 
Online or in real life?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 27, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I never would have thought this poll would be so close!



For every wipe, there's an equal and opposite wipe. If we assume this is true, we can prove sitting=standing. The toilet seat is a circle with infiltrated diapers so we know poo=#2.


----------



## penfold1992 (Sep 27, 2010)

what if... you have a little bit hanging and then u stand up and it shakes onto the floor or onto your clothes. then what do you do standing people!
also i think sitting must be easier because then u can throw the loo roll down the toilet straight away rather then have to put it in there.. it just falls in naturally


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 28, 2010)

Joker said:


> Online or in real life?


 
Real life. It was great to watch people's reactions. 

EDIT: Aha! 50/50 again.


----------



## Edward (Sep 28, 2010)

Again, you completely finish before wiping. I don't think we have an alg for that case


----------



## Joker (Sep 28, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Real life. It was great to watch people's reactions.
> 
> EDIT: Aha! 50/50 again.


 
Lol, musta been awkward xD
And Edward:
Make and alg then D:<


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 28, 2010)

i dont understand how u would wipe standing?!?!?!


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 28, 2010)

Never done it standing.


----------



## Edward (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't understand how it's done sitting


----------



## maggotcuber (Sep 28, 2010)

i wanna try it standing now....


----------



## Toad (Sep 28, 2010)

My vote (for standing) took it to 50/50 lol...

I can see how it's done both ways but have analysed it quite a lot and find standing to be far superior.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 28, 2010)

Can someone post a video of them doing it while sitting?


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 28, 2010)

I actually stand but i accidently clicked sit


----------



## Joker (Sep 28, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Can someone post a video of them doing it while sitting?


 
LOLOLOL
Not on this forum


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 28, 2010)

Joker said:


> Lol, musta been awkward xD


 
Only awkward if you let it be.


----------



## Joker (Sep 28, 2010)

er...so you were forcing them to tell you???


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 28, 2010)

It's funny how everyone thought their way of doing was the correct way. I thought everyone stood ...

Tried sitting today, felt so awkward.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think a single cube related thing will ever be even on this forum, just gratuitously personal information lol. Standing ftw.


EDIT:


> oprah62: I actually stand but i accidently clicked sit



You have to write a book about that, bro.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 28, 2010)

yea sitting is meh


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 28, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Real life. It was great to watch people's reactions.
> 
> EDIT: Aha! 50/50 again.


 
I asked some people. They just lol'd and never told me.


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2010)

Like everyone else here I did not realise there was another way to do it.

I wipe sitting. Lean to the right and go. If (for some messed up reason) the paper rack is on the left (or I have a sore right hand) I can do it left handed (ambidextrousity ftw).

Although now that I think about it, my experience is the US and Japan has shown me that apparently in some countries the toilet bowl fills right up with water. This is not the case in New Zealand (and I think in Australia) where the bowl only fills up a little bit with water. So unless you let out literally 10L of crap, there's no way you will get close to touching anything. 

Regardless, while I was in the US I continued to wipe sitting and never had any trouble. Being short probably helps.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> So unless you let out literally 10L of crap, there's no way you will get close to touching anything.


 lolollolololol. I love this thread.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Sep 28, 2010)

j-fly said:


> Dude, that family hardly counts. Do you remember what his wife does?!



WHOAAA, STOP RIGHT THERE. THEM'S FIGHTING WORDS.



Dene said:


> Although now that I think about it, my experience is the US and Japan has shown me that apparently in some countries the toilet bowl fills right up with water. This is not the case in New Zealand (and I think in Australia) where the bowl only fills up a little bit with water. So unless you let out literally 10L of crap, there's no way you will get close to touching anything.



So toilets are pretty tricky. There's a siphon tube shaped like an upside-down U behind and connected to the bowl, with the top of the U level with the water level in the bowl. So if you dispense liquid into the bowl a little bit at the time, the excess just trickles down the siphon tube, keeping the water level in the toilet constant. (You can check this by pouring 2 liters of water into the toilet, one cup at a time. The water level won't change.) The toilet flushes only when a lot of water is dumped into the bowl at once, which fills up the siphon tube and subsequently sucks everything in the bowl down with it.

Suppose you drop some volume V_c of crap. If V_c is less than the volume V_t of the water originally in the bowl, then the excess volume V_t - V_c of water just trickles down the siphon tube as I've described above. I've assumed that the poop sinks and becomes submerged completely, in which case it displaces its volume (V_c) of water. If it floats, then it displaces its mass, which would be somewhat less than V_c. But practically, it shouldn't make much of a difference. As long as V_c is less than V_t, and the original water level was something reasonable (less than halfway up), there's essentially no worry of touching anything in the bowl.

tl;dr: I think Dene's right about the 10L, but for a slightly different reason. But in any case, if you're letting out 10L of crap at a time, I feel like you've got a lot more to worry about than getting toilet water on your hand.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 28, 2010)

Dene: Some toilets have a lot of water in the bowl (usually public restrooms that are industrial strength toilets, the kind that flush so hard a watermelon would flush lol), but most residential toilets now are "water saving" toilets and fill with minimal water.

I don't get how you can get your TP to wipe easily standing up, your cheeks go back together, and you have to fight it. Unless you only wipe the outskirts of the cheeks and let the poo stay on the inside, SICK! You're already spread open while sitting and it just makes everything so easy.

To those of you who try it sitting: try scooting an inch or two forward (be careful with your junk, you don't want to smash / pinch it against the bowl), and don't forget to lean forward. For those that say "man I'm already smashed against the front when I wipe" then maybe you need a bigger toilet seat lol


----------



## ISitWhenIWipe (Sep 28, 2010)

The main problem with standing up is that your cheeks squish together. If you have byproduct of gooey consistency and lots of hair, you're in for trouble. Imagine trying to pick very... _ripe_ berries out of thick bramble. I rest my case.

As long as we're talking about the merits of wiping methods, we should discuss sitting methods too! Everyone should try their next number 2 seated *facing* the toilet tank. You might find that it is rather comfortable. The tank provides a convenient surface upon which you can place your stackmat/computer/twisty puzzles. It's like having your own personal battlestation... There is even a button which lets you launch torpedoes!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 28, 2010)

ISitWhenIWipe said:


> The main problem with standing up is that your cheeks squish together. If you have byproduct of gooey consistency and lots of hair you're in for trouble. Imagine trying to pick very... _ripe_ berries out of thick bramble. I rest my case.
> 
> As long as we're talking about the merits of wiping methods, we should discuss sitting methods too! Everyone should try their next number 2 seated *facing* the toilet tank. You might find that it is rather comfortable. The tank provides a convenient surface upon which you can place your stackmat/computer/twisty puzzles. It's like having your own personal battlestation... There is even a button which lets you launch torpedoes!



omg lol


----------



## cubefan4848 (Sep 28, 2010)

ISitWhenIWipe said:


> As long as we're talking about the merits of wiping methods, we should discuss sitting methods too! Everyone should try their next number 2 seated facing the toilet tank. You might find that it is rather comfortable. The tank provides a convenient surface upon which you can place your stackmat/computer/twisty puzzles. It's like having your own personal battlestation... There is even a button which lets you launch torpedoes!


 

UMM! That's an idea but I don't think I want to try it just in case, you know, whatever I have on the toilet tank falls in XD


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2010)

ISitWhenIWipe said:


> The main problem with standing up is that your cheeks squish together. If you have byproduct of gooey consistency and lots of hair, you're in for trouble. Imagine trying to pick very... _ripe_ berries out of thick bramble. I rest my case.
> 
> As long as we're talking about the merits of wiping methods, we should discuss sitting methods too! Everyone should try their next number 2 seated *facing* the toilet tank. You might find that it is rather comfortable. The tank provides a convenient surface upon which you can place your stackmat/computer/twisty puzzles. *It's like having your own personal battlestation... There is even a button which lets you launch torpedoes!*


 
lmao


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 28, 2010)

_For those talking about how standing up is weird, because you get poop in between your cheeks, and the cheeks squeeze together, and don't let you wip all the way to the end:_

--What?! How fat are you?! When you stand up, can you not move your legs? When you stand up, are you so fat, that your butt-cheeks instantly tighten, and clench so tight, that there is no way for you to get a hand in there? If you put your hand in there to wipe, would your butt-cheeks bite down on your hand, and have you locked like that forever?

I stand. I am at an average weight. Obviously people don't stand straight up, with their legs closed when they wipe standing. I myself like to use my left hand to hold against the wall in front of me, and lean forward a tiny bit, to clean it up. The deeper you need to go for those hardcore diarrheas, the more I lean a bit. I'm not talking about bending over all the way, before you guys exaggerate it. Just a couple of degrees.



_Anyway, to those who wonder how people sitting do it, without getting their hand caught between their butt and the toilet seat:_

--What? How fat are you?! Seriously, is your butt so fat, that there isn't even space for your hand to go by? Does your butt swallow the entire seat, so there that there is extra butt sticking out the sides? Or maybe you just have a tiny seat? If that's the problem, then probably, people who do it sitting down just have a bigger toilet bowl than you do. Nah, that'd be crazy and illogical. Or try scooting over to the front a bit. That's also another solution.



Now, to all the other arguments, I can't explain, and am not going to try. It's just that these 2 scenarios were bugging me, because people kept bringing it up, as if they couldn't see how it's possible. So, I just had to vent.

Carry on.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 28, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> _For those talking about how standing up is weird, because you get poop in between your cheeks, and the cheeks squeeze together, and don't let you wip all the way to the end:_
> 
> --What?! How fat are you?! When you stand up, can you not move your legs? When you stand up, are you so fat, that your butt-cheeks instantly tighten, and clench so tight, that there is no way for you to get a hand in there? If you put your hand in there to wipe, would your butt-cheeks bite down on your hand, and have you locked like that forever?
> 
> ...


 
this


----------



## Nestor (Sep 28, 2010)

Over the years I've tried different methods and after extensive research I can confidently say that this is most efficient way to wipe your *** :

(1) While sitting, first pull your butt cheeks to the side with your hands, ensuring they lock up with your body weight and the cleaning area is widely exposed (fresh air also gives you a nice sensation)
(2) Lift your wiener with one hand and using the other one go between your legs with the toilet paper and start cleaning.

This ensure fast access to the cleaning area, and you don't wast time repositioning your hand to look if you are done as in the "hand behind your back/side" method: a quick glance and you can go for the next sheet of toilet paper. Also, this enables you to quickly fold the paper one handed for you environmentally aware people without loosing time since you are never more than 2-3 inches away from the cleaning area. Since this is and advanced method, poeple with poor hand-eye coordination should not attempt it as risk of putting your hand inside the *** in the toilet is high.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 28, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> i dont understand how u would wipe standing?!?!?!


 
For me standing = not touching the seat.


----------



## Dene (Sep 29, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> Over the years I've tried different methods and after extensive research I can confidently say that this is most efficient way to wipe your *** :
> 
> (1) While sitting, first pull your butt cheeks to the side with your hands, ensuring they lock up with your body weight and the cleaning area is widely exposed (fresh air also gives you a nice sensation)
> (2) Lift your wiener with one hand and using the other one go between your legs with the toilet paper and start cleaning.
> ...


 
But then you rub your genitals all over your arm. That's so gross. If you don't, then you have a very small nutsack. 

Personally I have never tried wiping from the front, I might give that a go.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 29, 2010)

Lolthread



Spoiler



standing FTW


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> But then you rub your genitals all over your arm. That's so gross. If you don't, then you have a very small nutsack.
> 
> Personally I have never tried wiping from the front, I might give that a go.


 
You have a problem with touching your own balls? I think you're the one with the problem...

Also, I would not recommend wiping from the front. That is, if you mean to wipe from the back towards the front, with your forearm in position to be touched by your balls. Why? Because you'll just drag the poop from your butt, and smear it through your gooch and balls, and have to do a whole lot more wiping to clean it up.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

Lol I highly second ElectricDoodle's idea about not wiping from the front, not only would it be really uncomfortable, but it could definitely lead to a mess.


To they guy who blatantly exaggerated my post, good job, you get points for being a drama queen (insert applause here). I was simply stating you don't get the same kind of spread while standing that you do when you've got you body planted in a seat designed to keep things open. I'm not quite sure how you find leaning against a wall with one hand comfortable, or efficient.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 29, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Sorry, site rules.


 
You ruin all the jokes.


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 29, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> You have a problem with touching your own balls? I think you're the one with the problem...
> 
> Also, I would not recommend wiping from the front. That is, if you mean to wipe from the back towards the front, with your forearm in position to be touched by your balls. Why? *Because you'll just drag the poop from your butt, and smear it through your gooch and balls, and have to do a whole lot more wiping to clean it up.*


Ditto.
Sitting is superior!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 29, 2010)

I tried sitting backwards on the toilet at suggested above. This is highly superior. You get a battle station to command your troops right in front of you and it's highly comfortable. Not only that but you can look straight down and see your masterpiece you made.


----------



## Dene (Sep 29, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> You have a problem with touching your own balls? I think you're the one with the problem...


 
No but I'd rather not be touching that area when I have already showered/am not planning on doing anything else with that area at the time.



Whyusosrs? said:


> I tried sitting backwards on the toilet at suggested above. This is highly superior. You get a battle station to command your troops right in front of you and it's highly comfortable. Not only that but you can look straight down and see your masterpiece you made.


 
But then the toilet paper will be on the left! Nooooooooo!!!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't have a roll holder. It just sits on my battle station.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

Lol battle station, makes me think of "In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth: 3" by Coheed and Cambria "Man your battle staaaations, we'll have you dead pretty soon (in another verse it says home)".

Dene, lol at your sig.


----------



## Nestor (Sep 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> But then you rub your genitals all over your arm. That's so gross. If you don't, then you have a very small nutsack.
> 
> Personally I have never tried wiping from the front, I might give that a go.


 
Your left hand is pulling your sack at all times. Your body has to be in a slight bent position as to expose as much *ss as possible and to allow easy peeking trough the toilet hole. If you have a problem with holding your own wiener probably you missed a lot of fun trough puberty...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm laughing very hard right now!


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2010)

Kind of half way in between. I voted #1, but I guess it is kind of impossible.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

i think this thread is completely pointless


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> i think this thread is completely pointless


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24444-Pyraminx-Challenge-Tips

I voted standing.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24444-Pyraminx-Challenge-Tips


There's always a _more_ pointless thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22233-Speedcubin&highlight=speedcubin


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24444-Pyraminx-Challenge-Tips
> 
> I voted standing.



At least i'm not the one that makes threads about new prime ministers and people jumping off buildings


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 29, 2010)

This is suppose to be about the CubeCast, take your rambling elsewhere.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 29, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> This is suppose to be about the CubeCast, take your rambling elsewhere.



No, it's about wiping, not the CubeCast.


----------

